# Substrat oder Ufermatten



## prelude2205 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mal wieder ich!
Ich baue gerade meinen Teich um und stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob ich über den Teichrand hinaus ins Wasser, auf die erste Stufe (ca.70cm breit) eine Ufermatte legen soll, oder doch Substrat,da wurde mir dann zu Rheinsand geraten (Körnung mal schauen).
Eigentlich wollte ich Rheinsand nehmen,ca 7cm dick aufgetragen , doch gestern sagte mir ein Bekannter, er würde eher zu Ufermatten "greifen".:__ nase
Dort war er sich aber auch nicht sicher ob eine Grüne Ufermatte, PP-Matten oder Kokosmatten.
Was meint Ihr?
Ich möchte ein paar Pflanzen ohne Korb einsetzen, mein Fischbesatz besteht aus Goldorfen,Goldfischen und 2 kleinen Kois.
Schönen Gruß aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## gismoline (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo ,

also mein Teich ist jetzt 2 Wochen alt und der Teichbauer - sehr erfahren übrigens - hat eine Koskosufermatte benutzt. Darauf kam dann noch Eifel-Lava-Granulat, was auch im restlichen Teich als Substrat dient und angeblich auch hervorragende Filtereigenschaften besitzt durch die enorm vergrößerte Oberfläche.

Er macht das wohl immer so und hat sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 

Jedenfalls lassen sich die Pflanzen super einpflanzen!

Probier es doch mal.

Lieben Gruß und viel Erfolg

Jutta


----------



## Franzel5 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

@gismoline

Hallo,
so viel Ahnung kann der Teichbauer nicht gehabt haben, sonst hätte er keine Kokosmatte verwendet. Die sind nach ein paar Jahren verrottet.

Ich habe Ufermatte genommen die bis auf die erste Pflanzterrasse reicht. Darauf habe ich das Substrat, bei mir ist es Sand, getan.


----------



## gismoline (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Das war ja Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Sie hält so lange, bis die Pflanzen gut durchwurzelt sind und somit dem Ganzen Halt geben.

Da es ein naturnaher Teich ist/werden soll, wollte ich so viel wie möglich an natürlichen Materialien verwenden.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Gismoline,

das Problem ist nur, das die Pflanzen zwar die Kokosmatte durchwurzeln, aber nicht die Befestigung ersetzen. Ende vom Lied: Das ganze Paket reißt ab und sinkt in den Teich...


----------



## prelude2205 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo zusammen,
schönen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
Meine Tendenz geht nach einigen Gesprächen in Richtung grüne Ufermatte.
Das Problem mit der Kokusmatte,das diese sich auflöst und die Pflanzen dann keinen Halt mehr haben, haben mir mir auch mehrere Leute erklärt.
Wäre sonst meiner Meinung nach noch schöner als die grüne Matte.
Aber vieleicht hat Jutta ja auch Glück damit und alles hält
Bin aber für weitere Meinungen und Anregungen offen,
Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## kobel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Rüdiger

Ich würde raten Pflanzkörbe zu nehmen. Da kannst Du Deinen Teich besser pflegen, als wenn sich alles in der Ufermatte verwurzelt.

Gruß Konrad


----------



## gismoline (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Rüdiger,

also ich vetraue jetzt mal drauf und danke Dir für Deine Wünsche. Anbei noch ein paar Infos :

Wie die Sisalpflanze ist die Kokosfrucht harten Belastungen in der Natur ausgesetzt. Die hohe Stapazierfähigkeit ergibt sich schon aus der Tatsache, dass die Frucht einen Sturz von der Palme (25- 30 Meter hoch) unbeschadet überstehen muss und anschliessend oft lange Zeit im Meer schwimmen, daher die Unempfindlichkeit ggü. Nässe. Lebensdauer: 5 Vegetationsperioden

Anwendung: hochalpine, steile Flächen (Skipisten / Hangsicherungen) allgemein Hänge und Böschungen mit einer Neigung von > 45°

Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit: Wasser- und Uferbau 130% des Trockengewichtes

Kokos - die goldene Faser der Kokosnuss - ist 100% Natur. Kokos ist eine starke Zellstofffaser mit einem hohen Holzgehalt. Sie ist über lange Zeit resistent gegen Verrottung, Schimmelpilze und Feuchtigkeit. Dies wird ohne jegliche chemische Behandlung erreicht.

Das war für mich einfach wichtig!

Lieben Gruß

Jutta


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Rüdiger,

die Ufermatte wäre für mich immer wieder erste Wahl, weil sie in relativ kurzer Zeit bewachsen ist und dem Ufer ein recht natürliches Aussehen gibt. Und die Folie wird vor UV-Strahlung geschützt. Bis man die hässlichen schwarzen Körbe nicht mehr sieht, dauert. Und nach meiner Erfahrung kann man die Pflanzen damit auch nicht besser pflegen. Im Gegenteil - notwendiges Ausdünnen fand ich auf der Ufermatte eigentlich einfacher.


----------



## Jackson (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo zusammen , 

Ich habe mich auch für grünen kurzfaserigen Kunstrasen entschieden ( wichtig !  ohne Drainage ) , saugt sich beim Einlegen voll und sinkt entlang der Teichfolie ab. Nach 4 Tagen ist bereits teilweise Bewuchs daran zu erkennen.

Die Bilder folgen noch , muß nur meine Angelschnur über den Teich spannen , zur Reiherabwehr.     :evil


viele Grüße , Stefan


----------



## prelude2205 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
ich habe jetzt die grüne Ufermatte bestellt.
Diese wird bis fast bis an das Ende der Flachwasserzone reichen.
Darauf werde ich dann wohl eine Mischung aus Sand und Kies der Körnung 2-8mm machen ,ca.8 cm dick.
Ist es eigentlich aus irgendeinem Grund auch Sinnvoll, im Tiefen Bereich,ca.120cm, auch Kies auszulegen?
Heute geht mein "Buddeln" weiter, mein Neffe hat sich zum Helfen angemeldet, damit er zwischendurch Fußball gucken kann 
Danach wird dann wieder "gebuddelt".
Wenn ich das Gefühl habe, das alles ganz O.K. aussieht und es meiner Meinung nach nicht so viele Baufehler drin sind, dann setze ich mal ein paar Bilder rein,trau mich so noch nicht
Gruß an alle die heute "buddeln" oder auch schon ihren Teich genießen,
Rüdiger


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Rüdiger,

den "Tiefseeboden" habe ich auch mit Sand bedeckt. Da können sich die kleinen Bakterien so schön drauf ansiedeln. Außerdem geht da meine Muschel drin spazieren. Kies würde ich nicht nehmen. Vom Sand kann ich den Mulm oben abschöpfen, denn der nasse Sand klebt richtig glatt am Boden. Bei Kies verschwindet der Dreck in den Zwischenräumen, da komm ich nicht mehr ran.


----------



## prelude2205 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo zusammen,
nur noch mal zum Verständnis.
Ist es Sinnvoll auf die grüne Ufermatte noch gewaschenen Sand zu machen?
Ich möchte durch den Sand eine Art Sumpfzone erreichen.
Das wäre dann eine Sandschicht von ca. 8-10cm.
Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Rüdiger.

Natürlich macht das Sinn.
In erster Linie gibt es die Ufermatte für das Überbrücken des Uferwalls - damit der Ufergraben genug Wasser bekommt.

Was wir hier größtenteils damit machen, ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Zweckentfremdung. 
Ich habe teilweise auch auf der Ufermatte Sand liegen und die Pflanzen wurzeln sowohl im Sand, als auch in der Matte. Aus dem Sand bekommt man sie vermutlich einfacher wieder raus, als aus der Matte.
Sooo schön ist die grüne Matte nun auch nicht, als dass man sie dauerhaft "nackt" anschauen muss.


----------



## Mifri (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Moin

Aber die grüne Matte ist immer noch schöner anzusehen, als die nackte Folie oder hier und da ein paar Steinchen.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## prelude2205 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hallo Annett,
ich glaube ich begehe dann einen Fehler wenn ich Deine Antwort richtig deute.
Ich wollte die Ufermatte als UV-Schutz über den Teichrand hinaus legen,ich habe aber keinen Ufergraben dahinter,also würde die Ufermatte wie ein Docht wirken,richtig?!
Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hi,

die Ufermatte darf nicht über die Folie hinausgehen und mit der "Aussenwelt" Kontakt aufnehmen, dann wirkt sie wie ein Docht.

Übrigens ist sie so schnell bewachsen, dass man sie nicht lange ansehen muss - so war es bei mir zumindest.


----------



## prelude2205 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Substrat oder Ufermatten*

Hi,
ich werde die Ufermatte dann nur bis an den Uferwall ranlegen.
Sand und Kies kommen schon heute abend und die Folie wird heute auch noch verlegt
Bin schon aufgergt wie ein kleines Kind 
Gruß aus dem momentan wieder sonnigem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------

